
Remembering Sega Dreamcast (1998–2001) - sandrobfc
https://medium.com/@Imaginary_Cloud/remembering-sega-dreamcast-1998-2001-eefe1151bb13
======
pssflops
I was initially confused because I definitely remembered the Dreamcast launch
in North America was 9/9/99\. They are going off the release date in Japan
which was in November the previous year.

~~~
pssflops
To add, I still have a working VMU that plays snake. It was definitely ahead
of its time as a multi-function portable storage device.

